# What are you doing right now?



## Kindle Worm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm posting in forums from work!      So what is everyone up to?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

eating ice cubes from my all gone passion fruit shaken iced tea lemonade from Starbucks.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Waiting for the snow to start. Where is it


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just got home from picking up the car from the mechanic who did a front brake job on it, as soon as I finish this post I'll walk to the mailbox and retrieve today's delivery, then fold a load of clothes.  Dinner (beef stew) has been cooking in the oven for a few hours now.  As soon as last load of clothes are folded, I'm making a cup of tea and reading for a bit.


----------



## newsbee (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm new to your forum, so I come to read through the postings often. Reading them now.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Ignoring my homework in the hopes of a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Waiting impatiently for dinner in 13 mins. Hunnngeerrrrr.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Sitting in school - the kids are gone, my room is decorated and clean, open house will start in about three hours, and our dinner pizza will be here in thirty minutes.  I have half an hour to relax.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Watching old Super Bowl videos -- research for the next book...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ummm -- reading and replying to this thread.....


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Cooking dinner......taking a break here to sit down for a couple of moments.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Surfing KB and trying to make myself go do some housework.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Watching it snow, eating cinnamon roast almonds, checking out the boards and watching swagbucks tv while waiting on the call to go pick up the boys from baseball practice.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wandering around the Kindleboards and watching cable tv news trying to keep up with what is happening in Egypt.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing, 'Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing, 'Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing, 'Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing, 'Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing, 'Right now I am typing, "Right now I am typing . . .

*** PROGRAM ABORTED, MAXIMUM RECURSION LEVEL EXCEEDED ***


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Putting together my new Aeron chair, yay!  Spent way too many years buying cheap chairs, I figured if I kept it up I'd end up spending this much anyway so I just went for it.  (15 minutes later)  And so far I'm really happy with it, but we'll see how I feel in a year or so.  Way too many knobs and doohickies to figure out though.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just submitted next AOL Paw Nation article, and sent (early) the newspaper column for tomorrow. Debating whether to script the radio show for tomorrow...not till 1 pm...or watch tv for a bit and catch up on Egypt news. 

Or then again, play wit da dawg.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Saying thank GOD that edit is done. And holding my head because I have a headache from working on the edit.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Catching up on KB after spending all afternoon working on our taxes....and putting out the small fires around here. Wanted to do some kindle reading tonight but I think my brain is too fried.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Just finished some emergency work on some -- work!  Now my workday is done.  I could go for a beer.  That works.

Given that I've had recent and recurring employment issues over the past year, I'm glad to have the work...


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

watching jeopardy...and getting my butt kicked.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

relaxing out after going out to celebrate DH's birthday


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

using the school computer to look for statistics on college student's paper use for my informative speech on eReaders


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Starting to get drowsy from the meds they keep giving me.... twenty minutes max and I'll be watching the inside of my eyelids


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Watching Star Trek TNG and getting sleepy.  

Vicki


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am sitting here at home, off work for the night, debating whether to go to the emergency room or not.  I fell on the ice and my right elbow is very painful.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry 'bout the elbow KindleChickie.

I'm waiting for the rain to stop so I can play with my newest toy. 2010 Dodge Challenger RT. C'mon sunshine. In the meantime, I'm about halfway through Heat Wave, the book based on Castle. Kinda fun picturing the show's actors in the book roles.


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Staring at my Kindle, trying to decide what to read next.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Taking a break from work and responding to this.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

eyeballing a milky way candy bar from across the room.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

playing around on this board why I'm watching the best superbowl commercials ever!


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Motivating myself to get off the computer to go upstairs to get the book (NOT eBOOK!  ) I am reading for review.  But y'all are so interesting...no that the book isn't I'm just lazy.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Just finished eating dinner, checked my numbers, then checked kindleboards to see if there's anything new going on before my wife and I watch the new episode of 'The Office'.  After that, I'll probably go read in bed.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Suffering extreme lethargy from a wonderful (but large) dinner....trying to get the energy to make across the room to my bed.....ZZZzzzzz


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Using my itouch to search for speech ideas


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Laying in bed fighting insomnia, just got through watching an old I Love Lucy episode on my iPod Touch.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just completed a Beta read of a new novel.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Havin' coffee, readin' the boards, and then I'm off to work.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Just woke up and getting back to reading the Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans on my new Kindle. (I'm Kindle Krazy.) http://amzn.to/hk3oN7 It was recently named a "Hot Read" by the Times Picayune, the local daily paper in New Orleans.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

scratching my behind.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

tsilver said:


> scratching my behind.


Thanks SOOooo much for sharing THAT ! Ha !

sometimes 100% honesty can be brutal !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

surfing the 'net and bothering Gizmo the Pug's sleep by coughing.  Colds are so inconvient to pets.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Cookies & Milk !!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Just finished updating my blog...now, catching up on what is happening on the "boards"


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

trying to procrastinate and doing a fine job of it


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm at a coffee shop.  My dad is painting my condo today.  I have the world's best dad.  I really want to go home and take a nap, but I can't complain because he's doing it for free.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am fuming over the fact that whoever cleaned our drive pushed the damned snow up against my back tires! I tried to dig it out, but I guess at 76 I have a great excuse for not being able to do this. Oh, and I have a class I want to be at tomorrow.

And our landlord {who lives upstairs} is not around. I think he must have got a friend to stay in his apartment while he is gone {there was a strange car parked in his place} and that person cleaned off the drive but dumped the snow behind my car!

Fred left him voice mail and I sent him email!
He just called from wherever he is and told me he had a snow plow to clean the drive! I told him that a lot of snow was just pushed up behind my car. I dug about half of it out before it all got too much for me. He countered with a classic blame-the-victim reply. "You should have snow tires. Your car isn't equipped for a Vermont winter!"
I am angry enough to SPIT! 

Anyway, he says he will get the snow moved when he gets back tonight...


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am about to start cooking dinner...continental goulash is on the menu.  Once that is started, it will be kindle time.  I am reading Cutting For Stone, by Abraham Verghese.  What a great book!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

procrastinating by browsing the boards when i should be editing. I love it here. grin


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trying to decide if I'm going to watch the start of the Super Bowl, or just go straight to curling up with my Kindle and reading something. I'm leaning toward the latter right now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Wondering if I fell into a parallel universe because my other half just turned on the Superbowl.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm at work right now, loving how blissfully quiet and calm it is, because everyone else is watching the Superbowl!


----------



## MaxMunro (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm eating Muesli and watching the superbowl while listening to Prince.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Being glad that the Packers won.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Multi-Kindling:

Reading/Posting on the forum and reading a preview (The Piano Tuner) on my Kindle.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Watching my Yorkie-Poo who is having dream spasms.  She is wagging her tail and happy-yapping.  Is she dreaming about me or her love-muffin Dr. Gonzo the Pug?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Playing hooky from work.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cleaning up some details so that I can go home.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Pondering the complexities of popcorn.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Pondering the complexities of popcorn.


Well, I _was_ drinking coffee, now I'm doing this ^^^^^!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Caffeine loading.....psyching myself up for a frustrating day.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

procrastinating doing homework... pondering about some of it and wondering if tea would be a good idea...


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Contemplating dinner, and wondering what Bible study will be like tonight.


----------



## natashalarry (Feb 1, 2011)

laundry!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Watching 4th graders take a test.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Sitting at Starbucks and updating the image links in my sig.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Eating a subway 6 in. roast beef.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

watching 90s kinds shows intro's






I'm still counting but I know almost all of them


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Surfing the kindle board forums.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Transcribing an interview with a German shepherd breeder.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

fuming.......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Watching "Minute to Win IT!"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Listen to Pride and Prejudice for school. Sent the livrobox link to my classmates


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sitting here feeling sad, and also that I should probably go to bed right now... but I'm not.

Dawn


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NOT sleeping................yawn


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

waking up, checking my websites wilst on kindle before I turn on my computer. This is what I love about it so much.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Surfing the kindle board forums. Again.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Avoiding paperwork ....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Waiting for the Fed Ex or UPS man, who will come bearing my new K3. Amazon says its on the truck, so I am waiting...and waiting...


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

At home snowed in, listening to jazz, checking email, and knitting another Kindle cozy.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

dixiehellcat said:


> At home snowed in, listening to jazz, checking email, and knitting another Kindle cozy.


that is soo cool!!!!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

watching the news


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Relaxing after a long day of couple coziness.  Luckily we did some walking today 'cause we ate too much.  Making some hot tea and thinking about whether to read in order to get sleepy, or whether to read for entertainment.  So either neurobiology or Lovecraft, hm.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

looking up information for my "about me" page, since I suck at writing about myself...
And looking around online.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Sitting here, watching the live-feed of several forums scrolling by - wondering if I should be playing Diablo-II instead or just kick back in front of the TV for the rest of the Sunday evening before going to sleep and waking up to a busy Monday morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta' work today....

....................Gettin' "IT" together......yawn


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Waiting for fiance to get ready so we can run to the grocery store.
deb


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking it might be time for some more coffee.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

critting a work but I think I'll read something else for a bit.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> critting a work but I think I'll read something else for a bit.


That's funny because that's exactly what I'm doing, critting, while drinking coffee and taking breaks to look at the kindle forums. Can someone say multi-task? Now if I could just do the dishes at the same time, I'd be set.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Getting ready for work


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Just finished a wonderful Valentine's Day dinner that the hubby cooked!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking airlines !!  

After three weeks of a very frustrating consulting contract in Iowa, I am returning to my home in Nevada (Springtime there !)

NapCat is homesick......


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

eating cashew crunch and pretending there's no such thing as calories


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Chatting with other KBers in the KB chat room.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

Taking a break from packing to head to the in-laws and checking out the forums.  More like I'm procastinating cause though I love my in-laws, I'm not crazy about my MIL's cooking.  Maybe I should pack food, too.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pouting and feeling sorry for myself.  My son, his wife and my 2 perfectly adorable grandkids were supposed to come over this weekend but my 2 1/2 yr old grandson has a double ear infection and was up all night last night.  Poor baby!  I know the best thing is for them to stay home and rest and get well (and that is what I told them when they called) BUT I'm bummed, I'm going to stay bummed and no one is going to stop me from being bummed!  So there is what a supposedly adult 57 yr old grandmom is doing right now!  Aren't you glad you asked?  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching the birds at my feeders:

            ~ lots of house sparrows, mourning and ring-neck doves
            ~ Huge Robins gobbling the pyracantha berries
              ~and a gazillion goldfinches at the thistle seed bags


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Playing Angry Birds on my iPad.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching "Alice in Wonderland" w/Johnny Depp...not too impressed


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Trundling off to bed in about five, four, three, two ....


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

wondering what I'll have for breakfast


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Trying to rub the blurrrrrrrrrrrrrr from my eyes body.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Telling myself I should get OFF the computer and help my daughter find some homework she misplaced.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking out the window, wondering what time the snow will start...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gathering together the paperwork to start my tax return.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Gathering together the paperwork to start my tax return.


Working on that also, but doing some procrastinating by surfing KB and watching the Eagle Cam, and, and..........


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching Eagle Cam.
deb


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

cruising KB and thinking about starting some dinner


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Simultaneously adding to my blog, chatting with my son on FB and watching TV.  Oh, and this...


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

laundry


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking a break from painting (a wall.....not art~)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for my husband to get out of the bathroom so we can eat microwaved chimichongas together and watch old episodes of The Office on Netflix.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm watching American Idol on Tivo.  

Vicki


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Laundry.  Yup, I've been doing the laundry in this house since March 1999...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Checking airlines !!
> 
> After three weeks of a very frustrating consulting contract in Iowa, I am returning to my home in Nevada (Springtime there !)
> 
> NapCat is homesick......


Its so nice this time of year isn't it? It's sundress weather


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Picking out tomorrows outfit. I love spring


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

It's 3:24 a.m. and I'm awake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing chatting as well as surfing..


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got NASA TV on following the DISCOVERY shuttle mission.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Watching Rift vids and reading the forums ^^


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

I just finished creating my Carnival calendar (it's Mardi Gras time here in New Orleans) and I"m staying in tonight to watch "Who Do You Think You Are?" on NBC.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretending the sink isn't full of dishes and reading.
deb


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

drenee said:


> I'm pretending the sink isn't full of dishes and reading.
> deb


that too, though I'm lucky that I don't have to see them constantly, does help in ignoring 
I'm watching a bbc show on science and talking videogames with a friend ^^


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Thinking I should walk away from the computer...but it's SOOOO hard!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken dinner ... yum.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Stormy night here..
Just "multi-kindling" next to the fireplace.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I should be sleeping but I can't seem to settle down. pondering if I should just give up or sleep later...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

On the laptop, on my birthday. That's sad. Waiting for friends to arrive to go out for a drink


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

JFHilborne said:


> On the laptop, on my birthday. That's sad. Waiting for friends to arrive to go out for a drink


Happy Birthday. 
deb


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, Deb.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Making BBQ for lunches next week.  Broiling a hamburger for my dinner.  Laundry.  
Watching the Nationwide race.  
deb


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

BBC documentary Faulks on Fiction, the Villain. ^^ This dude has such a great voice. I love the voices of the guys from british history and book documentaries ^^


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Watching Firefly/Shindig; failing research but may have found a fluff/bluff/fudge that will serve; thinking that sleep might be a good idea but that a midnight snack and another episode of firefly might be more appealing.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> Watching Firefly/Shindig; failing research but may have found a fluff/bluff/fudge that will serve; thinking that sleep might be a good idea but that a midnight snack and another episode of firefly might be more appealing.


Firefly <3


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching Guy Fieri on the Food Network.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Getting ready to join Saturday night chat here on the KB.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Basking in a food coma.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Scanning the Kindle boards with half my brain while helping my six year old do her homework with the other half.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Licking on a tablespoon of peanut butter with a peach yogurt close at hand.  Yum!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching paint dry.....literally !


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Editing,rewriting,rereading...Argh!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Having a Fringe marathon with hubby.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Baking Custard Pies


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Working, working, working.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Recovering from Mardi Gras.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Eating chocolate and having a war of words on Facebook with my brother and our neighbour, fun


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

watching youtube vids and trying to decide whar and where to write on my weblog...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chatting.

come join us....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Shopping the Audible sale.
deb


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Trying to get some writing done, but finding myself distracted by the internet and its infinite wonders. If I were smart (which I'm not), I'd disabled my connection and just stare at the wall when I get those random bouts of ADD.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

thejosh86 said:


> Trying to get some writing done, but finding myself distracted by the internet and its infinite wonders. If I were smart (which I'm not), I'd disabled my connection and just stare at the wall when I get those random bouts of ADD.


I fail at this


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> I fail at this


High five!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

thejosh86 said:


> High five!


*highfives*

I'm reading the book I was supposed to just write the title down of on my "what am I reading right now" list...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for 8:00 to get here so I can put my kids to bed and write.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Heading to the Chat Room


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

On hold with an airline trying to change a reservation.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

waking up, trying to gather courage to start my assignment...


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Drinking a cup of coffee and getting mentally prepared for the day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Enjoying a free day.  
deb


----------



## EverythingIndie (Mar 9, 2011)

At this exact moment in time? Replying to this thread!  Beside that, however, I just finished up a round of edits for the novella I'm launching next week via Kindle, so I'm going to begin formatting the thing I guess.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

talking to my paranoid friend while I should actually write the assignment I have to hand in tomorrow morning... >.<


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Playing WwF.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm about to whip up a snack and go off to watch some more Downton Abbey on Netflix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Eating blueberry cheesecake cookies.  (Market basket-- amazing!!)  Drinking wildberry tea (my own... hand dried, baby).  Deciding to write a romance with a heroine who is surviving cancer... who doesn't love a baldy?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Facebooking friends in japan.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

waking up after about effectively 3 hours of sleep >.<


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I am celebrating!  I finished my latest novel and will publish it soon on Kindle!  Look for "Enchanted Heart" in the next few weeks!  So....now what do I do?  I play on Kindleboards, what else?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Chatting with the KB "Chatters"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Chatting with the KB 'Chatters"


Me, too!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting for my friend to come over to print there stuff.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Sniffling. Allergies are driving me nuts.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got back from a walk on the beach and have made a good cup of coffee. Checking emails then.


----------



## joshuaheights (Apr 21, 2011)

arggggg ahhhhhh ! stretching , writing for past three hours . My eyes feel as though someone stuck the flame of a blow torch on them...... going to take a walk to 7 11 for coffee and a buttered roll ..... hows that


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching an old movie and drinking a mug of tea. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How is any answer to this question NOT "posting on KindleBoards?"


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How is any answer to this question NOT "posting on KindleBoards?"
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well. . . .I'm just reading posts on KindleBoards. . . . .wait. . . .what?. . . . . .drat!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got up around one in the afternoon and will be awake, if not coherent, for a couple of hours, but then I will need to sleep some more before working all night again tonight.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

watching the republic. a show about the starwars mmo.
waiting on twimmo and the sanctum for e3 news


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting ready to watch _Food Network Star_ on the Food Network. This is week two of season seven.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Watching A Bug's Life at Disney World, Orlando.  Enjoying my vacation.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Having problems with a backup.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching Killers


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Playing at poster girl for poor posture.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Watching the Tony's...


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Answering now that I've brought my laptop out of the bathroom.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking at the forums, feeling depressed and wondering why my books aren't doing better.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Talking to my cousin on the phone.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Waiting for more thunderstorms...


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Posting on kindleboards and contemplating what to eat... but since I can't seem to come to a decision, i'm just sitting here. lol


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Editing audio for a children's iphone app I recorded.  a-z animals.  Anyone ever hear of a Quoll?  I had not.  Apparently, in Australia, it is another name for native cat. So there you go.
Now I have to go record a few other things.  I'm hoping to have some time to write today, but that just might be in the cards.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

procrastinating.......


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Reading forum posts...

_[Edited...no self promotion outside the Book Bazaar. --Betsy.]_


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting ready to go to our church's youth group meeting.  I have two teenagers and I  am one of the leaders.  I love Wednesday evenings!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Eating yummy banana bread


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm getting very tired of sitting at my computer.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Right now I am sitting at my computer.  I will be at mother's for the next two days and I have been carefully planning what I need to do tonight in order to be able to leave the house at 5 a.m. tomorrow.  Blessings to all.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

How could the answer be anything but hanging out on the Kindleboard?  

I'm relaxing in my rocking chair after dinner, thinking about picking up my knitting soon.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> How could the answer be anything but hanging out on the Kindleboard?


Ha, I was thinking the same thing!

I'm actually wishing I had a bowl of cereal to eat. I might have to go get one now. 

Vicki


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

Sitting in a cool bar in mid-town at a table by myself eating a late dinner. Business trips are great and lonely all at the same time.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Drinking a glass of Red Diamond to celebrate my third novel being published...waiting for Kindle and Nook to give me a link...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

trying to get people to chat....


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

wondering if I should go to bed or eat a snack.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Chatting with the KB Chatters


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

in chat and gonna start writing in a bit


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Eating popcorn and watching Suits. 

Vicki


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Using my dog as a pillow. She hot a bath yesterday she is feels softer than most stuff animals and she cuddles back

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Waiting for my breakfast scones to be cooked, the coffee (new packet of Toffee Cappucino) is almost done so the house smells wonderful!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Trying to break in my new fountain pen. The angle of the bin isn't where my year and half old pen. It's also doesn't write as bold like the other:









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I am watching Formula One. Go Ferrari!


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I was trying to avoid F1...


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Avoiding making dinner. That will have to end soon. (Seriously, these people have to eat EVERY DAY?!)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've spent most of the weekend converting a bunch of cassette tapes to CDs...super tedious and boring, but it's for my boyfriend's grandma and I know she'll be thrilled when I finish.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Knitting, so I can start on the yarn I have been dieing to use....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

getting ready for walk


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

About to jump into the Chatroom.....


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Wondering if I really will get worms in my belly if I under-cook my steak.


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

What is this...The X-Files??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Or Fringe

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Midnight adventure at Walmart

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

Trying to motivate myself to train, whilst voice in head is saying "EAT CAKE!" tough choices...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

trying  to wake up


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Taking a quick break from work.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

On my lunch break, eating a tuna salad sandwich and posting on Kindleboards!


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Not the h*%s&work that I was intending to get done


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

knitting ^^


----------

